# Tô nem aí



## 27il

El título de una canción es Tô nem aì, y me gustaría saber que significa para poder entender la canción. ¿Pueden ayudarme? Gracias


----------



## Daniell

*Tô nem aì* 
El título de una canción es Tô nem aì, y me gustaría saber que significa para poder entender la canción. ¿Pueden ayudarme? Gracias

olá 27il: "tô nem aí"  significa: nao estar preocupado(a) com nada ou com a situaçao.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Daniell said:


> *Tô nem aì*
> El título de una canción es Tô nem aì, y me gustaría saber que significa para poder entender la canción. ¿Pueden ayudarme? Gracias
> 
> olá 27il: "tô nem aí" significa: nao estar preocupado(a) com nada ou com a situaçao.


 
Así es..., la frase correcta escrita en português sería: "Nem estou aí", traduciendo literalmente sería: "Ni estoy ahí". Como dice olá 27il, indica desinterés.

Tô nem aí, en rioplatense sería: "ni me calienta" o "ni me importa".

Saludos...


----------



## Outsider

Samurai Guarani said:


> Así es..., la frase correcta escrita en português sería: "Nem estou aí", traduciendo literalmente sería: "Ni estoy ahí".


O _Não estou nem aí_.


----------



## olivinha

_Tô nem aí_, como dijo Out, _não estou nem aí_:
Me resbala; me toca un pié; a mí que me importa?
O


----------



## 27il

Vaya! Muchas gracias!


----------



## Brasileño

A mi me gustaría saber si puede ser también "me da igual"?


----------



## Outsider

Creio que sim.


----------



## Daniell

Brasileño said:


> A mi me gustaría saber si puede ser también "me da igual"?


 

eso es correcto!


----------



## 27il

¿Sabrían decirme (si no es mucho pedir) qué significan las palabras por separado?


----------



## Vanda

tô - abreviatura de estou = estoy
nem - ni
aí - ahí


----------



## 27il

Entonces, _tô aì_ sería _estoy ahí_?


----------



## Alandria

*Dependendo *do contexto, sim.


----------



## olivinha

27il said:


> Entonces, _tô a*ì*_sería _estoy ahí_?


 
27il, un detalle que creo que no te has fijado:
aì  - aí  
 
Amigos portugueses,
Esta expressão também se usa em Portugal?
 
O


----------



## Alentugano

olivinha said:


> Amigos portugueses,
> Esta expressão também se usa em Portugal?
> 
> O


Olá,
bem, eu diria qe não é uma expressão de uso generalizado em Portugal. Ela é usada por algumas pessoas, mas por influência do Brasil - novelas, música, literatura, etc. É, no entanto, uma expressão que não causa estranheza alguma por aqui.


----------



## MOC

Julgo que a mais usada com esse significado seria "quero lá saber".


----------



## montecristobal

Sólo quiero decir que en Chile se utiliza exactamente la misma expresión en el mismo sentido que en Brasil. O sea decimos "estar ni ahí" respecto de algo cuando esto nos está desprovisto de total interés. Eso sí, es una expresión informal.

Saludos.


----------



## englishmania

De facto, _Tou nem aí_ é uma expressão brasileira. No entanto, os portugueses reconhecem facilmente o seu significado.


----------



## Istriano

Tô nem aí = Me importa un pepino.


----------



## Lorena993

Essa música é sobre o fim de um relacionamento e, a moça diz que "não está nem aí" para as reclamações e nem para o "mundinho" do ex. Que não lhe importa nenhum pouco o que acontece com ele, que ela saiu bem do relacionamento.


----------

